# AYUDA CON MI USB DISK/MP3



## mitzy (May 27, 2006)

TENGO un USB DISK/MP3 DE 128 MG, y nunca lo he podido usar primero podia grabar 6 canciones siendo que podia grabar mas canciones, y ahora el pc no lo abre ahora introduzco el cd de instalacion y dice k replug de usb pero no pasa nada,, por  fa ayudenme a usar esto


----------



## mitzy (May 27, 2006)

ayudenmee con esta cosaaaaa!!!!


----------



## themango (Jun 4, 2006)

yo te puedo ayudar pero dime que tipo de usb tiene y la marca a ver ??


----------

